# Sticky  Graphic Contest rules



## Stephie

*Graphic Contest rules*

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"NAME OF CAT" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until enter time and date here. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

All graphic work utilizing the contest photo(s) and posted in this thread will be considered an entry (except those done by the previous winner).

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------

